# help to get shredded



## Pulsated Pec (Jul 29, 2011)

i am currently on a aas cycle of test winny and 2 week on 2 week off clen
my goal is to lose a lot of fat get down to about 8 or 9% i am anywere from 13-16% now my diet consists of mainly steak chicken eggs tuna and protein shakes
if someone would help me map out a perfect meal plan that would be great thank you


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> i am currently on a aas cycle of test winny and 2 week on 2 week off clen
> my goal is to lose a lot of fat get down to about 8 or 9% i am anywere from 13-16% now my diet consists of mainly steak chicken eggs tuna and protein shakes
> if someone would help me map out a perfect meal plan that would be great thank you



Need more info - stats? current meal plan / total cals & macronutrient breakout?


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Jul 29, 2011)

im 6/3 216 pounds in the morning im eating about 3 whole eggs and 4 egg whites and an apple, 3 hours later i have a protein shake 50 grams protein, 2 hours later ill eat 2 chicken breasts and some sort of fruit or vegetable, i work out have a 50 gram protein shake immediately after and either a 12oz roughly steak or chicken breast with brown rice for dinner and if i get hungry at night ill have another protein shake 50 grams.... i dont have the exact nutrient breakdown but i plan on increasing the cardio my weight training is conisistent 6 days a week


----------



## alan84 (Jul 30, 2011)

OP, you need to go to fitday.com and enter your macros. A rough idea would be , if you are 216 lb. Then your maintenance calories should be around 3240 calories a day and if you are trying to cut, you should run a deficit of around 500 calories to start with so that will put you on 2740 calories per day. That would be the basic, there are many ways in which you can control the deficit; however, the most important thing is to make sure that you are taking in at least 320 g of protein a day.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 30, 2011)

Diet sounds like you may be a little low cal, but not bad overall - with the aas you should be able to preserve most of your muscle even with a heavy deficit. What is your workout routine and daily activity level? cardio?


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Jul 31, 2011)

i lift 5-6 days a week and am doing cardio 4-5 days a week


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know enough about gear to know whether or not you ned to up your fat intake?  Seems low.  I do know that regardless, your colon, and the rest of you, would like it if you threw in some green veggies...unless you left them out as negligible calories.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 31, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I don't know enough about gear to know whether or not you ned to up your fat intake?  Seems low.  I do know that regardless, your colon, and the rest of you, would like it if you threw in some green veggies...unless you left them out as negligible calories.



Another option if veggies are a pain or for whatever reason -  you still need them - is some powdered greens (e.g. Greens Plus).


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you i do need to throw vegetables into my diet powdered greens seem best


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Aug 2, 2011)

first meal 
3 whole eggs 3 egg whites and a 25 gram protein shake

meal two
8 oz top sirloin and 1/2 cup brown rice

meal 3
can of tuna 1 cup soymilk 1 scoop protein powder 2 slices rye bread

meal 4
50 gram protein shake

meal 5 PW
50 gram protein shake

meal 6
10 oz chicken breast and salad with ceasar dressing

it came to be that my total calories 2800  carbs 114  fat 103 and protein 353

hows it look im trying to lose 5-6% bodyfat on my cycle with this diet
i do cardio 4-5 days a week and weight training 5 days a week


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> first meal
> 3 whole eggs 3 egg whites and a 25 gram protein shake
> 
> meal two
> ...



Just out of curiosity, why do you choose soy milk?


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Aug 2, 2011)

i just like the taste better and it lasts longer..................


----------



## leestacy38 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> first meal
> 3 whole eggs 3 egg whites and a 25 gram protein shake
> 
> meal two
> ...




I am really inspired to this. Hope I can do this, I love to shed some of my fats.



gray hair treatment|dandruff treatment|scalp problems treatment


----------



## Mothergoose (Aug 5, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> first meal
> 3 whole eggs 3 egg whites and a 25 gram protein shake
> 
> meal two
> ...



To much soy over time has a build-up or "cumulative" estrogen effect. 

Also, I think to much soy for individuals with arthritics is no good but I may be a little off on this.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Aug 5, 2011)

ok i rarley drink soy or reg milk at all that was just an example of my diet one day and its working really good


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Aug 5, 2011)

i also threw in 2 cups of organic vegetable mix at dinner!


----------



## ManInBlack (Aug 6, 2011)

i think the diet looks good man.


----------



## ManInBlack (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you thought about getting in some slow acting protein before bed? For example, fat free cottage cheese, milk, or casein would be good.


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2011)

I really don't see the benefit of casein over, say, just any other protein. 

To the OP, no need to go six meals unless you prefer it that way. I usually do three meals or three and a snack at most. Are you dropping? If not, lower your cals. Merkaba, he's injecting his endocrine system so his fats needn't be as high, good call.


----------



## naturessand (Aug 10, 2011)

You should add some green salads, vegetables and lots of fresh fruit to your diet. Do some brisk walking for a couple of miles daily morning. I'm sure you'll be successful in your endeavor.


----------

